# Working with cats..



## Fae (Aug 15, 2018)

So we've had Koda for a couple of weeks now but I've noticed he's become more excited to see the cats than ever. He tunes out all commands while he see's a cat and even isn't distracted by high value treats (like chicken) to which if he takes, he will just drop immediately and go back to the cats. We've tried just having show him the cats, and if he whines or gets excited we close the door on him until he calms down again, then open the door again so he can see them. We've also noticed that he only really follows commands such as sit/down if there is food involved and wouldn't normally if there isn't something he wants in return. 

What're some good ways to get him desensitized to my cats? I was thinking of having him stay in a crate while my cats chill in the same room or something. 

Both of my cats immediately have the flight in fight or flight, so they run whenever he gets up suddenly or gets too excited over them. One of the cats are still genuinely curious about him as he approaches his kennel/the room that he's in but is too scared to come up too close if he gets up too quickly and what not. He's chased them twice now (on accident) and so they're more prone to run away than anything. Kodas very calm otherwise and likes to just lay near our feet; he's about 4-6 years old. We're thinking of just getting a local trainer in too if we couldn't figure it out at home.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

This older thread has some suggestions:

https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/534066-my-dog-wont-get-along-my-cats.html


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Seems like you are building an obsession with cats. Sees cat>gets a treat> rather look at cats. Or playing peekaboo with seeing a cat. This is what 1 and 2 year old children like, playing peekaboo. It is self rewarding to see a cat. Peekaboo

Howabout nipping this in the bud before he fixates on a cat. Always have a drag line on him. When he first glances at a cat, say NO and say come. Reel him to you and praise and pet lavishly. If fixated on cat say OFF or Leave it and reel him in. Tell him to sit, focus on you and then praise.

I think eventually he will get his eye dotted by a cat but that may not end well. I sent you a PM.


----------



## Mrkswfe (Dec 5, 2018)

My year old male bites at the kitten , chases her , dont pay much attention to our old cat but the kitten is a different story


----------

